# Custom Boot Maker?



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I drew an elk tag and my line on horses turned out to be a hollow promise. That means I'm going to be putting in some serious hiking miles and some training to be up for it. I've had arthritis all of my adult life, resulting in hammer toes and other foot deformities. I'm always on the lookout for boots that will work for me and they just don't exist. So I'm thinking it's time to invest in a pair of custom boots. Not looking for a leathersmith...I need an old school cobbler who can build me a pair of boots from scratch, specifically designed for my feet. Do such craftsmen exist anymore?


----------



## Riley Dabling (Jan 2, 2011)

I have had some major foot problems as well. About two years ago I had a pair of boots made from Whites boots. I can honestly say they are the best boots I have ever owned. They fit great and give no to very little foot fatigue. I hike a lot and ride horses a lot. They are great boots.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Try Go-Go's in West Jordan. The guy has to be a master cobbler if there is one. His skin looks like an old boot.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

I would check out Randy Merrell.

Here's a link
http://www.merrellfootlab.com/

Read an article or two awhile back on him and his products. I got the impression that he'd be a great one to go to - he's in Vernal.
Edit: added link to this article http://www.trailspace.com/articles/gear-maker-profile-randy-merrell.html

Good luck!

In any case - let us know who you go with and how things work out.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the responses, gentlemen!


----------

